# looking for  3g usb modem



## pvish (Jun 4, 2011)

I am planning to buy 3g USB modem(unlocked).Budget <2.3k.
Guys I need ur valuable suggestions.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

Get UMG1831.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2011)

theitbazaar.com u'll get it there


----------



## pvish (Jun 5, 2011)

what is the diff bet huweai e1752 & e173? Which will be a better buy?


----------



## pvish (Jun 7, 2011)

guys please suggest me the better one.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 7, 2011)

No idea, I'd still suggest UMG1831 as you have nice budget. It'll be more future proof. Both E1752 and E173 are 7.2Mbps I guess.


----------



## pvish (Jun 8, 2011)

What is the market price of umg1831?Because i have budget less than 2.3k.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, in that case leave it and go with E173


----------



## pvish (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally settled for this 3G USB MODEM DATA CARD, HUAWEI E1762, 7.2Mbps/5.76Mbps | eBay
Is this a good deal?
I have never purchased anything before this.Is shopping with Ebay is safe?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

That looks nice too..!!

Yes it's absolutely safe, but use paisapay fir the payment.


----------

